# Import Expo Houston



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

hey, i saw and met some of Yall at the Import Expo at Reliant Arena on the 27th, i just wanted to know who yall were. just hollar if you were there with your spec. there were atleast four or five spec-Vs at the show, its good to see some specs among the endless lines of hondas.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

i was the stock yellow one with team nio


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

were you the the silver one with nline4?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i saw a spec-v with the evo front and huge foglights, and just one b14 with "the kit" and not much.
anyone knows who has that silver spec-v with the pillar gauges, but no pods, install was clean, i like it, and the carbon fiber hood and gunmetal gray rims with machined/silver lip.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

wwmjax, i talked you your friend who had his black one parked next to yours, but you werent there, but nice car anyway. yeah i told him that i had a silver one, if you saw me, i was the Asian kid in an orange shirt


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

i didnt enter into the show but seeing how a stock spec can be relief from the hondas, i should have. maybye i will next time, i got a Silver '02 spec, with custom red interior/dash and a lightly customized engine compartment, plus injen cold air, Arospeed axle back, and painted brake calipers, i also got new yokohama AVS ES100 tires.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

Silvspec86 said:


> *if you saw me, i was the Asian kid in an orange shirt *


ha ha.... youd have to be a little bit more specific than that.... but anyways... nice to see that you were supportin the b15s.... too many damn hondas.... i think they had like 5 or 6 subcategories.... i mean.... preludes had there own category for christ sake.... only 1 nissan category though  .... dyou happen to get any pictures.... i forgot mine at home and bought a disposable one for 10 bux and havent developed them yet... i think i got 7 cars on film (the drift cars of course)..... too many hot ass bitches ..... couldnt stop takin pictures of em


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

hehe, you should see the pix of me and my friend with the fine ladies, but i did get some pix of the other yellow spec and other cars. what sis you have to go through to Enter into the show?


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

wwmjax, by the way, Asian kid in orange shirt, who spoke to the guy who parked next to you...to be more specific. lol


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

sis?


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

sorry typo, *did


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

oh..... gotcha... mannnnn.... well... for starters.... i had to sit in my car in a line for 5 hours in the sun.... couldnt have more than a quarter tank of gas.... so i was almost out.... so i couldnt keep my car on to turn the air conditioner on..... but after the sun went down... it cooled off alot... but by the time i got to the doors..... they raised the price to 50 bux.... but... all in all.... it was a good experience that ill have to do again.... once im not bone stock anymore


----------

